# Best place or site to buy XBOX 360 (NTSC) games



## rkumbhar (Jan 6, 2012)

Hello friends,
I am gifted with an XBOX 360 from US. I need to buy DVD in NTSC format.Where can I buy it in Mumbai . Is there any site which can deliver it to India?

Regards


----------



## noob (Jan 6, 2012)

flipkart.com


----------



## rkumbhar (Jan 6, 2012)

FYI they only stock PAL version . NTSC is US std and only plays DVD from US region


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 6, 2012)

Any particular game that you're looking for? Most of the games are usually Region Free and hence would work on both; PAL & NTSC console. Try Ebay, it should have a stock of NTSC titles too.


----------



## rkumbhar (Jan 6, 2012)

m looking for portal 2, mortal kombat, street fighter


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 6, 2012)

Try Buy Video Games for Consoles and PC - From Japan, Korea and other Regions - Play-Asia.com. Unfortunately, I couldn't spot Portal 2's NTSC copy on it. However, Mortal Kombat & Street Fighter IV region-free copies are available on it.


----------

